# "POOR MAN COUGH SYRUP" Mystery



## John M (May 23, 2018)

Fellow Bottle Collectors,

I recently began collecting Medicine Bottle with interesting embossing. I enjoy doing a little research on each bottle but have come across one that impossible (for me) to locate anything ~ 3 pictures attached.

POOR MAN'S COUGH SYRUP ~ BIM ~ light clear/purple color ~ 5 3/4" tall by 2 1/4 wide.

The base has a raised design, possible an acorn, but cannot be sure 

I have found a "Poor Man's Bitters" Bottle and "Anderson's Poor Man Cough", but NOTHING for this bottle. I have checked many on-line sources and checked the "Bottle Book: A Comprehensive Guide to Historic Embossed Medicine Bottles" by Fike, and NOTHING.

Does anyone have any information? I'm not sure if the wording POOR MAN's is the name of a Company or perhaps means something else entirely. 

Thank you,
John


----------



## nhpharm (May 23, 2018)

Advertised by E. Chamberlain of Cambridgeport (Cambridge) Massachusetts in the late 1870's.  Cool bottle.  Looks like your example is a bit newer...perhaps mid-1880's.


----------



## John M (May 23, 2018)

Thank you.  The information is helpful.  Do you know if the "POOR MAN'S" is the name of the company, or does it have another significance?


----------



## Robby Raccoon (May 24, 2018)

It just means it's a bargain price.


----------

